# New Extented Warranty



## Brad Kerr (Dec 31, 2007)

Has anyone who purchased a new trailer ever purchased the extended 5 year warranty? If so is it worth the $1900 the dealer is offering?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Brad


















Check out this thread that was just posted today with the same question Clicky Here

Are you purchasing from Mike Thompson's? If so, I know you can get an extended warranty out of them for much less!

Hopefully it'll help you decide what to do


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Brad, Welcome to Outbackers!

There is a thread in "Todays Most Active Topics " toward the bottom of page 1 that has some info.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

FRIENDS DON'T LET FRIENDS BUY EXTENDED WARRANTIES...

Look -- we have covered this ad nausem -- 50% will say that its great for the piece of mind -- 50% will say not to...

I am a not to..

Here is my quick reasons...

1. Many times the extended warranties require you to conduct annual cleaning and servicing by a trained professional of THEIR choosing... recently one of the outbackers had an extended warranty on the Fridge.. the fridge went out -- the company did not cover the loss because once a year their extened warranty stated that they had to have the Fridge serviced at 99.00 by one of their techs.. and their stove for another $37... and the Carrier AC for $129.00 .. etc etc...

2. There normally is a deductible of $50 to a $100 deductible...

3. Take the $1900 and put it in a Charles Schwab Savings Account (currently at 4.05% -- and watch it grow -- and if you ever need a repair -- then take the money from that... Heck for $1900 plus deductible (which after 5 years at current market conditions is actually worth 2415) you could buy most of the appliance for new... but after 5 or 7 years -- then take that nearly $3000 out and have one heck of a vacation...

4. Many of the things that you need covered are NOT covered under an extended warranty -- like leaks - laminate - warping -- (some cover -- most don't)

Yes for piece of mind extended warranties are great -- but its sort of like buying a gun for piece of mind but no ammo ...meaning -- if you ever had to use the warranty most of the time you will find that due to so many rules and restrictions that its impossible to get it repaired any cheaper then if you had just got it fixed without the arranty hassle ...

---

OK --- this is when everyone dogpiles on me and tells me what a great thing it was for them to have their warranties and how it saved them millions -- LOL

Another Warranty Topic

And finally -- just a quick FYI that I had wrote earlier about warranties... and the reason both the ABA and Consuymer Reports votes them as aa "Avoid at all cost" category

Say an extended warranty cost you $1000.

Half of that goes to the Dealer pocket right away = $500 
1/4 goes to the sales guy = $250 as a commission 
and the last 1/4 is what the policy actually cost the company = $250

So of course for a policy that the insurance company only sales for $250 (thats $40 dollars a year they make) they are going to fight you tooth and nail on any claims -- and normally win ...


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Ghosty has a valid position on this topic and supports it well. Others may disagree and for... in their opinion other reasons.

The bottom line is we all make our decisions based on having gathered all the info in order to make an educated decision.

This forum has always(in general) been a objective non agenda driven site...we've all been on those.

That being said, each person has a voice and should be willing to express their opinions in a courteous and respectful way.

Here's a humorous quote I once heard, just for laughs.."Never Go Into A Battle Of Wits With An Unarmed Man"

Not sure where it came from though!

Happy Posting!

Respectfully,
Brian


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Brad Kerr said:


> Has anyone who purchased a new trailer ever purchased the extended 5 year warranty? If so is it worth the $1900 the dealer is offering?


This is a hard question to ask a large group. It is like, which is better, Coke or Pepsi.

To some, the cost is well worth the peace of mind, knowing they are protected for more years. Perhaps you don't have the ability to make repairs on your own...in this case I'd say it is worth it.

If you have ability to repair items on your own, then I say save the money and buy are few more toys for the Outback.

I know this is a back-and-forth answer, but it really comes down to how it makes you feel.

For the first time in my life I bought an extended warranty for my Suburban (3 months before factory one was over). I know I will be keeping this for a long time and I have NO clue how to repair todays vehicles. Again....made me comfortable, so it was an easy choice.

Hope this helps....


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Another way to look at the "value" of the extended warrantee would be to ask members who have purchased them how much the
insurance paid them for the necesary repairs versus what they paid for the extended warrantee.

If they received at a minimum their upfront cost plus interest, less any deductables (as a majority) then it would seem to make 
sense to purchase one.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to have you aboard.


----------

